# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  The Creature from Jekyll Island

## RedStripe

The Creature from Jekyll Island is an amazing book, and I highly recommend that you read it if you haven't already. 

A while ago I remembered coming across a webpage that offered bulk orders of this book for discounted prices. I'm now looking to purchase several of these books for some friends who have agreed to read it, and I was wondering if anyone know of a source where bulk orders of the The Creature from Jekyll Island are availible. 

Also, if you want to discuss this book generally, feel free to comment on it or ask questions in this thread.  If you really want to get the full scoop on the Federal Reserve system with economic, political, and historical context, this is the book for you.  It will definitely change the way you see the world. 

http://www.amazon.com/Creature-Jekyl.../dp/0912986212

----------


## dirknb@hotmail.com

Great book!  Video version: http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=0

----------


## Bruno

This book definately changed my world view.  Especially interesting was the munitions we helped to ship aboard the Luisitania.  It was just discovered at the bottom of the ocean and everything the book suggested was proven to be true regarding the ship.

----------


## emazur

Borders sells it the cheapest - I might mine for $19.50 there last December.  It's not on their website for some reason.  Otherwise, look at the beginning of the book where it says "additional copies of this booK" - if you buy at least 4 copies it says $19.60/book w/ free s/h

----------


## RSLudlum

I've been hearing some radio ads for this book lately.  Ted Anderson of Midas Resources has been advertising it on Rush (heard one today) and I think Beck.

----------


## Don't Tread on Mike

Great read, and a perfect gift to a liberal idiot!

----------


## Danke

> Great read, and a perfect gift to a liberal idiot!


If you can get them to read it.   It seems like for me, you can lead a horse to water... and most of those aren't even liberals, just naive about the Fed.

----------


## DamianTV

Most people are naive about the nature of money in general.  Thats whats dangerous.

Somebody said something about the "ignorance of the nature of the coin" or something, but I dont feel like quote hunting right now...

----------


## Original_Intent

Wasn't someplace giving an ounce of silver with every copy of CFJI that they sold?

----------


## kathy88

It's not an easy read for someone new to this, but I thoroughly enjoyed every word. Even the ones I had to read twelve times before they made sense

----------


## Bruno

> It's not an easy read for someone new to this, but I thoroughly enjoyed every word. Even the ones I had to read twelve times before they made sense


+ 1 

I was reading it as the housing market was crashing, and the bailouts were just being discussed.  It was very eery.

----------


## kathy88

> + 1 
> 
> I was reading it as the housing market was crashing, and the bailouts were just being discussed.  It was very eery.




me as well..... crazy.... I'm planning on re-reading it again when I get through the four I just ordered on running and financing local campaigns

----------


## Deborah K

> Most people are naive about the nature of money in general.  Thats whats dangerous.
> 
> Somebody said something about the "ignorance of the nature of the coin" or something, but I dont feel like quote hunting right now...



"All the perplexities, confusion and distress in America arise... from downright ignorance of the nature of coin, credit and circulation." -JOHN ADAMS ...

----------


## Danke

> Wasn't someplace giving an ounce of silver with every copy of CFJI that they sold?


Yes, not sure if they are still doing it:

http://www.midasresources.com/index.html

----------


## FindLiberty

There have been a couple printings (with very minor revisions, additional pages added, etc.) and it seems that there is a 2009 paperback version and an audio CD version available now.

I'm curious how/if it's changed (in this new 2009 printing) from my mid-90's version of TCFJI, and also compare it to the ~2003 update version that I've also read.

It's an interesting read - not real easy for someone new to all this, but it's so scary that it's hard to put it down once you begin reading it!  It's very rewarding to hear Griffin's solid explaination of the fed and the mess that we are facing now.

+++

I also enjoyed listening to Bill Moyers' recent interview with William K. Black about the government bailouts and banking!  Here is the audio and a transcript if you are interested:  http://www.pbs.org/moyers/journal/04032009/watch.html

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The Creature from Jekyll Island is an amazing book, and I highly recommend that you read it if you haven't already. 
> 
> A while ago I remembered coming across a webpage that offered bulk orders of this book for discounted prices. I'm now looking to purchase several of these books for some friends who have agreed to read it, and I was wondering if anyone know of a source where bulk orders of the The Creature from Jekyll Island are availible. 
> 
> Also, if you want to discuss this book generally, feel free to comment on it or ask questions in this thread.  If you really want to get the full scoop on the Federal Reserve system with economic, political, and historical context, this is the book for you.  It will definitely change the way you see the world. 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Creature-Jekyl.../dp/0912986212


I agree!  An awesome book-I will be reading it for the second time in the next year or so (I hope).  Thanx for the vid, too!

----------


## disorderlyvision

You can order an autographed copy directly from Griffin's website. That's where I purchased mine.

I haven't been able to read it in its entirity yet, but what I have read is excellent.

----------

